#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Testen van tweedehands speakers

## Paul van Dort

Hallo,
Ik ben van plan 2 of 4 Electro Voice SX200 speakers te kopen. 
Om te vermijden dat ik versleten rommel binnenhaal wil ik de kasten testen bij de verkoper. Wat zouden zinvolle tests zijn om de basis kwaliteit van deze kasten te garanderen? De speakers ontmantelen om de binnenkant te bekijken is geen optie.
Alvast bedankt voor de inputs.
Groetjes,
Paul

----------


## stainz

ik neem aan dat je al een versterker hebt voor deze speakers of er meteen bij koopt? (mogelijk heeft de verkoper er zelf nog een versterker bij)

Even iets op inprikken (eventueel via één/twee DI('s) ) en op verschillende volumes wat verschillende muziekstijlen beluisteren.
Heb ik tot nu toe ook altijd gedaan met aanschaf van nieuwe speakers en je hoort meteen of de klank goed is, als er echt iets goed mis is dan hoor je dat ook wel.

----------


## frederic

> ik neem aan dat je al een versterker hebt voor deze speakers of er meteen bij koopt? (mogelijk heeft de verkoper er zelf nog een versterker bij)
> 
> Even iets op inprikken (eventueel via één/twee DI('s) ) en op verschillende volumes wat verschillende muziekstijlen beluisteren.
> Heb ik tot nu toe ook altijd gedaan met aanschaf van nieuwe speakers en je hoort meteen of de klank goed is, als er echt iets goed mis is dan hoor je dat ook wel.



 
Niet altijd. 
Soms komen de gebreken boven wanneer ze een paar uur staan te spelen.

----------


## geenstijl21

De retourcontrole bij ons verloopt met een toongenerator en klankmatig.

----------


## cobi

Wat ik altijd nog het beste vind werken is gewoon een SM58 met je eigen stem.

Ik heb er al diverse malen storingen uitgehaald die ik wel met mijn stem hoorde, maar niet met een CD.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Hallo,
> Ik ben van plan 2 of 4 Electro Voice SX200 speakers te kopen. 
> Om te vermijden dat ik versleten rommel binnenhaal wil ik de kasten testen bij de verkoper. Wat zouden zinvolle tests zijn om de basis kwaliteit van deze kasten te garanderen? De speakers ontmantelen om de binnenkant te bekijken is geen optie.
> Alvast bedankt voor de inputs.
> Groetjes,
> Paul



Paul, de SX200/300 zijn heel makkelijk op de meest voorkomende schade (kapotte en versleten en verdronken conussen) te testen door met 4 schroefjes de frontgrill eraf te lichten. (Deze zit ook geklemd dus je hebt er nog een tangetje bij nodig!)

Verder even met een toongenerator, dynamische muziek en een microfoon even testen op het klankbeeld! (Ook de drivers kunnen stuk bij deze kasten is onze ervaring en er wordt niet altijd de juiste teruggestoken dus er kan klankverschil zijn)

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Er zijn een paar dingen die je even moet checken.

1) Even de grill eraf schroeven, 4 schroefjes (kruis) losdraaien en dan wip je de grill met een platte schroevendraaier er zo af. Beweeg met je vingers even voorzichtig de conus naar achteren, controleer of hij nergens 'aanloopt': hij moet mooi soepel gaan.
Daarnaast moet je even de randen van de conus checken, bij oudere luidsprekers willen deze wel eens volledig vergaan zijn, ik heb het meerdere malen gezien bij EV SX200 / SX300 speakers.

2) Luisteren. Neem muziek mee die je goed kent. Luister gerust ook op hoog volume, soms komen fouten dan veel eerder aan het licht. Vergelijk ook rustig tussen verschillende kasten, dan heb je een referentie.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Ik denk dat bijna alles wel is gezegd is wat je zoal kunt doen.

Zelf gebruik ik altijd (als quick check) de toongenerator. Dit werkt redelijk goed en je kunt er goed mee achterhalen of je drivers nog heel zijn, als bijv. het laag een vreemd of enigszins rammelend geluid maakt dan heb je al een eerste indicatie.

Verder gebruik ik altijd dezelfde cd om zaken af te luisteren, ik weet dan redelijk wat ik zou moeten horen (zeker als je meerdere speakers van dezelfde soort vergelijkt). En dan nog op verschillende geluidsnivo's, omdat daar ook weer specifieke zaken waarneembaar zijn (denk aan schrapende geluiden op lage nivo's of klapperen op hogere nivo's). Visuele inspectie zegt ook veel, zeker bij de al wat oudere type speakers.

Aanvullend kun je natuurlijk nog aan de verkoper vragen wat er zoal mee gebeurt is, of er units vervangen zijn etc. Ik heb dit in het verleden ook gehad, dat alles origineel was volgend de verkoper en toen ik thuis de speakers openschroefde zaten er hele andere laagweergevers in dan de originele en dan ook nog eens hele goedkope. Na de nodige discussie zijn de speakers weer retour gegaan en heb ik mijn geld terug gekregen.

Je kunt jezelf nooit voor 100% indekken, maar als je de gegeven adviezen volgt moet je een eind kunnen komen.

----------


## Paul van Dort

Iedereen bedankt voor de constructieve inputs.
Gelukkig geen rocket science maar praktisch haalbare tips.
Is 125 euro voor een goede SX200 redelijk?

Groetjes,
Paul

----------


## MusicSupport

> Iedereen bedankt voor de constructieve inputs.
> Gelukkig geen rocket science maar praktisch haalbare tips.
> Is 125 euro voor een goede SX200 redelijk?
> 
> Groetjes,
> Paul



Hoi Paul

Als ze in goede staat zijn is dat een prikkie! Te goedkoop zelfs misschien  :EEK!:

----------


## john-xr3i

hoi paul,

waar je even naar moet kijken is of er boven achterop de kast
een wat grotere kruiskop schroef zit.
de driver van ev zit namelijk in het midden vast in de kast.

mocht er ooit een andere driver in gestoken zijn (vermoedelijk p-audio)
zit deze schroef er niet meer.

mij hebben ze zo ooit opgelicht namelijk. en klankmatig kwamen ze
heel ver in de buurt van origineel. 

als je ze koopt en je bent thuis doe je er goed aan ze toch even open te schroeven. 
je moet even de filterkaart controleren hier zitten twee grote weerstanden op. een van 20 watt en een van 7 watt als ik me niet vergis.


deze weerstanden willen wel eens los komen bij de wat oudere kastjes. 
(bij mij 4 van de 6 sx200)
ook als er een andere driver in is gekomen is hier mee gerommeld voor de klank.

verder is alles al gezegd volgens mij.

----------


## Paul van Dort

Hallo,

bij het uit mekaar halen van een ElectroVoice sx300 merk ik dat er geen EV label op de componenten hangt. Er is enkel een soort serienummer op het metaal van de drivers gedrukt. iets van 8030909593 (Tweeter) en 81230269848 (12 inch).

Is dat de normale praktijk bij electroVoice of zitten er namaak spullen in mijn box?

Groetjes,
Paul

----------


## MusicSupport

> Hallo,
> 
> bij het uit mekaar halen van een ElectroVoice sx300 merk ik dat er geen EV label op de componenten hangt. Er is enkel een soort serienummer op het metaal van de drivers gedrukt. iets van 8030909593 (Tweeter) en 81230269848 (12 inch).
> 
> Is dat de normale praktijk bij electroVoice of zitten er namaak spullen in mijn box?
> 
> Groetjes,
> Paul



Hoi Paul

Ik kan hier uit opmaken dat je de Sx300's dus hebt gekocht. En als antwoord op je vraag:

1. Een foto doet wonderen.
2. Dat is normaal maar een foto zou uitsluitsel geven.

----------


## frederic

> Hallo,
> 
> bij het uit mekaar halen van een ElectroVoice sx300 merk ik dat er geen EV label op de componenten hangt. Er is enkel een soort serienummer op het metaal van de drivers gedrukt. iets van 8030909593 (Tweeter) en 81230269848 (12 inch).
> 
> Is dat de normale praktijk bij electroVoice of zitten er namaak spullen in mijn box?
> 
> Groetjes,
> Paul



Kan ook een maatregel zijn tegen copycats

----------


## Paul van Dort

Om het verhaal verder te zetten: Ik heb alle tips goed kunnen gebruiken. Iedereen bedankt daarvoor.
Ik werd bij de verkoper (een groot events bedrijf in het Brusselse) geconfronteerd met een tiental SX speakers. Ik mocht ze testen en de gril eraf schroeven en dergelijke. Vele originele woofers waren vervangen door Eminences of slordig gereconed. Andere vertoonde scheuren aan de ophanging. Ik heb er uiteindelijk de 2 beste met goede originele componenten uitgepikt en verder thuis bekeken . 
De filters van de 2 kasten zijn niet identiek en de andere componenten ook niet. (ik ga er wel vanuit dat het EV componten zijn, vandaar mijn vorige vraag) Klankmatig hoor ik weinig verschil. Ik ga ze nog uitmeten met een RTA en fotoos maken.
Verder waren van 1 kast 4 pootjes afgebroken die dienen om de achterkant van de kast aan de voorkant te schroeven. Een typische schade indien de kast ooit gevallen is. Dit is inmiddels gerepareerd.
Ik ben uiteindelijk wel erg tevreden met mijn aankoop. Fingers crossed voor als ze in een live situatie hun ware aard moeten tonen... ;-)

CU

----------


## audiotec

Goedendag,
Ik heb veel aan deze info hierboven gehad met het 2e hands kopen van 2 stuks sx300
De muziektest gaf een klein vermoeden dat verder onderzoek nodig was.
Ik merkte een klein verschil in geluidsdruk.
Met de toongenerator test had ik er dus  1 uitgehaald met een storende resonantie ergens in het lage gebied.
Na verwijderen van het rooster werd duidelijk dat de conus op een lengte van 8cm was losgelaten van de rand.
Bij de ander lijkt de woofer wel eens in zijn geheel te zijn vervangen omdat er een sticker op zit van een Duits service bedrijf EVI audio GMBH
De woofers zien er in het algemeen  wel hetzelfde uit 
Behalve dat er bij de ene met de defecte conus een losse kunststof ring onder de bevestigingsschroeven zit en de ander heeft een  hard kartonnen ring die er gewoon opgelijmd zit.
Uiteindelijk heb ik door de defecte woofer de prijs kunnen drukken tot 370 euro.
Mijn vragen:
1
Kan iemand mij bevestigen dat het hier om  EV sx300 woofers gaat of in ieder geval gelijkwaardige ?
Er staat op elke woofer alleen een nummer wat begint met 81232830 .
De nummers erna zijn verschillend , vermoedelijk zijn die een soort van date code.
Foto's heb ik gemaakt en kan ik evt. emailen maar hij is hetzelfde als deze :
http://www.electrovoice.com/product.php?id=301
2 :
Kan iemand mij vertellen welke recone kit ik hiervoor moet hebben en waar ik die het beste kan bestellen ?
bij voorbaat dank

----------


## michelt

hee 
neem even contact op met de webshop waarschijnlijk kunnen zij een goede recone kit 
of speaker leveren.
zo niet neem dan even contact met een andere webshop.
ik zou zowiezo gaan voor originele/goede onderdelen.

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.e-audiobenelux.com weet alles van EV

----------


## Outline

> EVI audio GMBH



=EV zelf. Kijk maar eens achterop (oudere) folders...

----------

